# Started Potty Training



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

Well we finally started crate training Grady today. Got him on a schedule...and my dad on a schedule of taking him out while im at work. This is the first puppy I have ever trained so I hope im doing this right. This is what I did today. I woke up and took him right out. He peed and I praised him and gave him a treat. I let him run around a bit while I was getting ready for work the took him back out. He peed again so I gave him another treat. I brought him back inside and put him in the crate and left...that was around 730. I called my dad from work to take him out at 10 but he didnt end up taking him out until about 1030. He peed outside. Then my dad let him back in put his food down for a bit let him eat and play for about a half hour then took his food back up...took him out...and back in the crate at about 11ish. Oh I forget to write Grady went out and peed a bunch but when he came back in before my dad put him in the crate he went in the kitchen and pooped. So then he went back in the crate around 11. He went back out at 1245 and peed. Then again at 315 and peed. And at 6. I just took him up the road with me and he came back and I walked around with him and let him do his business. We came back in and now im letting him play and have his food down for a little while. I am watching him though. So other then the poop he hasnt had an accident. Not in his crate or anywhere else. I think that is a really big improvement and im suprised considering I didnt expect him to understand so soon. 

I was just posting to share my experience and see if anyone knew any improvements I can make or if im doing it right or wrong. Any input would be greatly appreciated and I plan on updating often to note our progress!!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Well we finally started crate training Grady today. Got him on a schedule...and my dad on a schedule of taking him out while im at work. This is the first puppy I have ever trained so I hope im doing this right. This is what I did today. I woke up and took him right out. He peed and I praised him and gave him a treat. I let him run around a bit while I was getting ready for work the took him back out. He peed again so I gave him another treat. I brought him back inside and put him in the crate and left...that was around 730. I called my dad from work to take him out at 10 but he didnt end up taking him out until about 1030. He peed outside. Then my dad let him back in put his food down for a bit let him eat and play for about a half hour then took his food back up...took him out...and back in the crate at about 11ish. Oh I forget to write Grady went out and peed a bunch but when he came back in before my dad put him in the crate he went in the kitchen and pooped. So then he went back in the crate around 11. He went back out at 1245 and peed. Then again at 315 and peed. And at 6. I just took him up the road with me and he came back and I walked around with him and let him do his business. We came back in and now im letting him play and have his food down for a little while. I am watching him though. So other then the poop he hasnt had an accident. Not in his crate or anywhere else. I think that is a really big improvement and im suprised considering I didnt expect him to understand so soon.
> 
> I was just posting to share my experience and see if anyone knew any improvements I can make or if im doing it right or wrong. Any input would be greatly appreciated and I plan on updating often to note our progress!!![/B]


He may understand, but don't give him freedom for a long while. Also, are u feeding first thing the morning. To make a more predictable schedule, after to take him out first thing in the morning, put him in his crate with his food, and leave him alone for like 20min and see if he finishes it. If he doesn't then take away and don't feed again until noon, and do it in the crate again. Repeat, and consistency, and he should be good as gold in no time.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree about feeding. It will make his poop schedule more predictable, too.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so happy to hear from you and Grady again! We haven't heard from you in awhile. I know you have had potty training issues with Grady as I recall the threads. I would not give any massive amount of freedom until he had been accident free for weeks and showing your (or your dad in your absence) that he needs to go outside. i'm so happy you still have him and it sounds like you're on the right track.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Your finding out you have to train you to potty train a dog. Your doing great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2008)

We also got our crate yesterday. But hubby brought it home in the evening. Things didn't go brilliantly at night as I took Lotte out at about 1am then went to bed and hubby got up at 4 to let her out and when he came downstairs she had pooped and peed in her crate. Hubby has taken out her cushion as it was in a mess but she still has a paded waterproof cushion.
Lotte cries when I put her in the crate. I don't want her to dislike her crate and she has her toys and water in there. I think that as she has had the freedom of the house since we brought her home on Saturday she feels like we are punishing her by putting her into her crate. 

I did get up early and took her straight out, then gave her breakfast in the crate at 7am (I'm used to the feeding routine as I do this with my german shep) then after breakfast took her back out and she did poop but she didn't pee. I have put her back in the crate but she is crying and will take her out again in about 30 mins. 

Will she eventually begin to like her crate? or is there anything else I can do to to encourage her? I do give her a small treat when she goes in her crate. Is there anything else I can do? When she cries I feel quite guilty.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to make the crate a positive thing for her. 

Feed her all of her meals in the crate (you can leave the door open). 

Toss treats in for her to walk in and get.

Toss her toys in for her to fetch while playing. 

Teach her a command to go in and come out of her kennel (with cookies!). 

If I'm leaving them for a few hours, I usually put a food toy (stuffed kong) in with them to make it a positive experience. 


Most whining will dissipate within a week or so. Ignoring it is usually the best policy. Do keep a listen for "I have to potty" barks and whines. I know I can tell the difference with my pups if they are just carrying on vs. need to be let out within a few days.


----------



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies the advice has been very helpful. He did OK today. He had an accident in my room but other than that he supposedly didnt have any others. I say supposedly because im starting to realize my dad is not very reliable. I went to work today and my sisters stayed home. They called me at work saying my father had Grady out for HOURSSS. I called him and confronted him and he just kept giving me excuses. I dont know what to do when the one person to help me out is unreliable. I guess im just going to have a talk with him. He told my mom hearing Grady barks breaks his heart. Will Grady stop barking eventually? He barks CONSTANT right now. It is awful and my family is getting quite frustrated. I dont know what to do yesterday I had high hopes but now I feel frustrated and maybe like it is a lost cause. I am doing my part but how can I get my dad to do his? I know it just doesnt happen over night I need to have patience and I am trying I think im just frustrated with my dad. Every day when we werent doing anything my family would yell Grady is doing this and that and now im trying to do the right thing and there going against what im trying to do. How long does it take to potty train? Also Grady doesnt seem to want to poop outside. He was getting ready to go when my dad had him out in the house so he picked him up and ran him outside but he wouldnt go. He kept doing this until he turned his head and Grady did go on a pad we had lying down but were trying to get him to go OUTSIDE not on the pads now. The pads werent successful for us at all. I feel like our only hope is outside.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he doesn't go, back in the crate for 15 minutes and outdoors again. Repeat until he is successful. 

Can you be more descriptive about his barking and what you and other family members are doing about it?


----------



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

I just took him out. He has been peeing great outside and I constantly praise and give treats. Still no poop. He is up in the crate for 15 then taking him back out. I am worried though because the weather here is not so good and hes walking around getting his feet all wet. But i try to stay out there long so he will poop but he doesnt. Can he get sick? I put his coat on him but I dont have anything for his feet.

His bark is just like an attention bark. Like he is trapped and he is letting people know he is in there and to get him out. We just ignore him. I have been doing the exercises to get him used to his crate. I fed him in there...gave him a treat....gave him the freedom of the hallway with the only place to go is his crate and he went in there and played all by himself as I was watching of course. I just hope I am doing this right. I want him to like his crate and learn the proper places to potty. I havent been giving him a lot of freedom so this way there are no accidents. I was told wait until there is no accidents for about a week then give some freedom. I let him out to play but he is under my 100% supervision. I am working with him and his crate the entire weekend. I just hope it gets easier as the time goes on. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

I just took him out. He has been peeing great outside and I constantly praise and give treats. Still no poop. He is up in the crate for 15 then taking him back out. I am worried though because the weather here is not so good and hes walking around getting his feet all wet. But i try to stay out there long so he will poop but he doesnt. Can he get sick? I put his coat on him but I dont have anything for his feet.

His bark is just like an attention bark. Like he is trapped and he is letting people know he is in there and to get him out. We just ignore him. I have been doing the exercises to get him used to his crate. I fed him in there...gave him a treat....gave him the freedom of the hallway with the only place to go is his crate and he went in there and played all by himself as I was watching of course. I just hope I am doing this right. I want him to like his crate and learn the proper places to potty. I havent been giving him a lot of freedom so this way there are no accidents. I was told wait until there is no accidents for about a week then give some freedom. I let him out to play but he is under my 100% supervision. I am working with him and his crate the entire weekend. I just hope it gets easier as the time goes on. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: HE DID IT!!!! HE POOPED OUTSIDE FINALLY!!!! THE WHOLE TIME HE WAS DOING IT I PRAISED HIM AND GAVE HIM TREATS IM SO PROUD MY LITTLE BOY IS GROWING UP!!!!!! :wub: 
:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: HE DID IT!!!! HE POOPED OUTSIDE FINALLY!!!! THE WHOLE TIME HE WAS DOING IT I PRAISED HIM AND GAVE HIM TREATS IM SO PROUD MY LITTLE BOY IS GROWING UP!!!!!! :wub:
> :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Oh hurray!!! :aktion033:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just wipe his feet off with a towel when he comes in. He'll be fine. 

Good for you for sticking with it! He'll get the hang of things in no time. 

Ignoring his barking is perfect. But, don't forget to reward his quiet. If he's quiet for a minute, go by and toss him a treat. I say "good quiet" and give a treat. 

Also, making sure he has had some exercise before putting him up. If he's ready to rest, he'll be more likely to nap. Playing fetch or romping around with you for a bit will go a long way.


----------



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks so much. Everyone has been so helpful. I really feel like he is progressing good. Last night after he pooped we went straight to bed. He slept through the entire night. He still sleeps with me because he never really gets up to go to the bathroom but once and I heard its hard to transition him from sleeping with me to in a crate. Well sometimes he gets up early and has a accident. Not this time I was prepared. I set my alarm for 530. Got right up took him out and he pooped and peed right away. I gave him treats and it was back to bed until just now which it is 9:15. I took him out to pee and also for a short walk now I am going to put him back in the crate until about 12 I am going to take him out again and then feed him in his crate. I am so glad things are looking up!!! Thanks again!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

When I was training Max, I would say "Go Potty Max" and he knew what to do. When he was finished I gave him praises of "Good Potty!!" He was so happy!


LOL! It sounds like your doing a great job. I am just about to start training Ollie. Wish me luck!

Chris


----------



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

GOOD LUCK! You will be fine. I put off training Grady for A WHILE because I thought it was a nightmare and it hasnt been TOO bad. He just had his first accident in his crate though  I know it was my fault. For SOME reason I thought he wouldnt have to poop since he hadn't ate. But he did. I had him in the crate from 915 and I was trying until 12 but now I know thats too long and to take him out sooner. I feel horrible though that he was in there with that and I didnt know. I cleaned off his paws and am washing his pad right now. I just hope this doesnt push his progress back. As soon as I saw what happened I cleaned him up and took him right out but he only peed. I am getting ready to feed him now though so Ill be taking him out every 15 20 minutes until he poops.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Accidents happen...especially while you are both getting use to the schedule. Just clean up and move along. Good job figuring out why!

If you feed him at the same times every day, you should better be able to predict when he needs to poop.


----------

